# Pensacola 2-fly



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Just checking for interest. Any local long rodders interested?



Only 2 predeterminedflies per anglerper day allowed on the boat.

2 days fishing in the Pensacola area only 

All catch and release, judgeing to be done with cameras.

Capts meeting and weigh-in at my house, or elsewhere, depending on the interest.

To be held sometime in Sept or October

ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmm.....sounds interesting.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds fun. I might be interested.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I am all over it, I love those limited fly tournaments, nothing like make a challenging sport all the more challenging. I think my fishing partner would be interested and maybe Stuart Brown as well. Possible scheduling conflicts would be the only thing stopping me. If you would like I could mention it to Don Chattin from the Destin Fly Fishing club, that is if you think you would like more entries. I do believe I already have my two flies selected. Of course getting two flies to last through two full days of fishing could be a challenge, especially if one gets into fish of the toothy variety.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

It depends. What time of year/what species are you thinking about?


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

dblhlr suggested Sept/Oct, those are, in general, good productive months. As far as species, while it is by no means my decision, might I suggest rather than giving specific species, ask what fish people wish to target and then give more points to the largest fish in those categories, but still allow fewer points for other incidental fish. That way if you get a large red, cool you get "X" number of points, but should someone get a variety of smaller species, such as bluefish, pigfish, ladyfish, etc., they might, due to an accumulative number, still be in the running. This way it may be more about fishing and less about catching the biggest fish in a particular species, and at the same time award more points to larger fish. This is just a suggestion and I am definitely open to other options.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlyLipps (8/11/2009)*dblhlr suggested Sept/Oct, those are, in general, good productive months. As far as species, while it is by no means my decision, might I suggest rather than giving specific species, ask what fish people wish to target and then give more points to the largest fish in those categories, but still allow fewer points for other incidental fish. That way if you get a large red, cool you get "X" number of points, but should someone get a variety of smaller species, such as bluefish, pigfish, ladyfish, etc., they might, due to an accumulative number, still be in the running. This way it may be more about fishing and less about catching the biggest fish in a particular species, and at the same time award more points to larger fish. This is just a suggestion and I am definitely open to other options.


I am totally flexable as to the awards, and would appreciate your imput. I think even trophys of some sort would be fine for the first year. I was thinking total inches, totalinches ineach species, and maybe a most impressive catch award. I dont want this to be an issue. Ill put up cash prizes(within reason) if the interest is there. Any suggestions along this line would be appreciated.

Flylipps, I think we need to stay with just two flies... and two anglers, total of 4 flies on the boat...But i know what you mean....ive hadspanish eat all thehair off the back of an epoxy fly pretty quick!


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, don't get me wrong, I like the idea of just two flies, I feel pretty confident in the durability of the two I have in mind, well reasonably confident anyway. In fact that sort of limitation is what makes this kind of tournament fun. As far as prizes or trophies are concerned, I have no interest in that sort of thing. Personally it will just be nice to get together with other saltwater fly fishermen.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ill startworking on some of the details...anyone with interest or experience is welcomed to contact me with advice or suggestions.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

VERY interested. I participated on several "one-fly" tourneys in the GA mountains and they are a blast. Also did a "trash" fly contest one time that was fun... had to tie your fly one-hour before the tourney using only materials you could find on the ground at the launch site... 



I'm in on this one - name a date.


----------



## Bout Time (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm in.

Be FUN!!!!!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of fun to me. 

We live over in Fairhope so it's not that far. I always enjoy meeting people who share our passion for flyfishing.

I'll keep an eye on this site for the details and if anybody needs any help putting it together I'll be glad to volunteer my services.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not a very accomplished fly fisherman but I would participate for sure.. Sounds like a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

OK,.......here's kinda what i had in mind, but im looking for suggestions! <P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">The Pensacola 2 fly<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">Fly fishing tournament<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 12pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Rules: <o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpFirst><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-bidi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-latin"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">1.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Boundaries are, Florida waters from the Alabama state line to Navarre,Florida<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-bidi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-latin"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">2.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Fishing hours: 5:00 am to 3:00 pm each day<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-bidi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-latin"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">3.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Contestants will choose 2 flies per angler for both days, in advance to be recorded by the judges at the captains meeting/party.<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-bidi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-latin"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">4.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Each Captain will be issued a measuring device to be included in photos of eligible fish<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpLast><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt; mso-bidi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-latin"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">5.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">All photos will be turned in between 3:00 and 5:00 each day at my house. Photos may be delivered by boat or car.<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Prizes:<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Most inches: trophy, and $100<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Most inches specs and reds: trophy, and $100 <o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Largest Fish: trophy, and $100<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Master Angler Trophy(large) winner ?holds? the trophy for the year.<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">DATE: 2 days Saturday and Sunday in late sept. to mid October??<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"> What do ya?ll think?<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.25in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o>


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

These rules seem fine to me, but I do have one question, do you expect to get the photos in a hard copy form or just via a memory card or digital image via e-mail?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Im hopeing to find some cheap, disposable digital cameras to include in the ditty bags. Then download everyone pics at the meetings........while everyone eats and drinks, the good ones can be shown on the flat screen! Prolly get some hats made too.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm in if it's in October; if I survive September anyway.

L8, Harry


----------

